# Patellofemoral Stress Syndrome



## KatieGal (Oct 30, 2009)

Can someone tell me what dx code they use for this? - The surgeon is releasing the patella during a lateral release.  

"Attention was then paid to the lateral release.  The arthroscope was switched to the superomedial portal, inflow to the inferomedial portal and cautery to the inferolateral portal.  A standard lateral release was performed.  At its completion, the patella was inverted to 80? indicating an adequate release. " 

Patellofemoral Syndrome is 719.46   He is also doing a medial and lateral meniscectomy (29880).

Thanks for your help.

Kate


----------



## BCrandall (Oct 30, 2009)

Kate,
Try 29873 & 29880 along with 717.9 and see if that works.

-Bruce


----------



## coderguy1939 (Oct 30, 2009)

Here's a little information on patellofemoral stress syndrome:

Patellofemoral Stress Syndrome (Runner's Knee)What is runner's knee? 
Runner's knee, also known as patellofemoral stress syndrome, is a condition characterized by the kneecap rubbing against the thighbone (femur) when moving.

What are the symptoms of runner's knee? 
The following are the most common symptoms of runner's knee. However, each individual may experience symptoms differently. Symptoms may include:

pain in and around the kneecap that may be felt with activity, or even after prolonged sitting with the knees bent, occasionally resulting in weakness or feelings of instability


rubbing, grinding, or clicking sound of the kneecap that can be heard at times when the knee is bent and straightened


kneecap is tender to the touch


----------



## KatieGal (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you both so much - This one always made me uncomfortable as I wasn't sure which dx code to use.   This will help allot.

Kate


----------

